# Umbau von Gripshift auf "Hebelschaltung"



## hobbybiker79 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo!!
Habe da eine Frage!! Mein Kleiner 5 1/2Jahre kommt absolut nicht mit der Gripshiftschaltung zurecht! Er kann sie nicht drehen (Zu wenig Kraft in den Händen)!! Rendiert sich da ein Umbau auf eine Hebelschaltung?? Er fährt sehr gerne mit dem Bike (20")! und wieviel kostet dies etwa??
Danke schon mal für die Antworten!!


----------



## Roelof (26. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn derzeit für eine Schaltung verbaut und mit wievielen Gängen? 
Schrwubst du ab und an selbst oder ist das Neuland für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (26. Mai 2014)

ist eine Shimano RevoShift mit 2x7 Gang!! Schaltwerk ist Shimano Tourney!! Würde es machen lassen!!


----------



## Roelof (26. Mai 2014)

Okay, da würde ich raten, das Schaltwerk gegen etwas wertigeres zu tauschen.  

Wenn du doch selber schrauben möchtest, würde ich zu diesen Teilen greifen. 
Deore Schaltwerk invers
3x7 Schalthebel mit Zügen und Bowden
Griffe mit Totenköpfen
Griffe ohne Totenköpfen

An Werkzeug wirst du eine Bowdenzange und einen 5er Imbus (ev. noch einen 4er oder Schraubenzieher) brauchen, zeitlich sollte ein geüber Schrauber deutlich unter 30 Minuten bleiben.

Bei deinem lokalen Bikehändler würdest du wohl die durchgestrichenen Preise + Arbeitszeit verrechnet bekommen.


----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du das Invers-Schaltwerk montierst, sollte es auch mit dem vorhandenen Drehgriff klappen.
Denk doch auch mal darüber nach, vorne auf einfach-KB zu gehen. Das macht die ganze Sache viel einfacher und spart Gewicht....


----------



## hamsteralex (26. Mai 2014)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung...schraub ein Deore 9-fach Schaltwerk mit Deore Schaltgriff dran, wechsle vorne auf ein einfaches Kettenblatt und alles wird gut. Bei meinem Junior hat sich diese Kombi voll und ganz bewährt. Damit klappt sogar eine leichtere Tour im Wald. Er fährt aktuell ein 11-34 Deore-Kassette mit 34er Kettenblatt.


----------



## michfisch (27. Mai 2014)

Viele verschiedene Kinder, viele verschiedene Meinungen!
Meine fahren kein Gripshift sondern Trigger.
Mein Tip:
vorne auf 1-fach 34-36 Kettenblatt umrüsten.
hinten 7 fach (Abstufung? Rettungsring?) reicht allemale.
Schaltwerk "inverse" nehmen, Deore-XTR für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei
je nach dem was für eine Kassettenabstufung brauchst du ein Schaltwerk mit Kurzen, mittleren oder langem Käfig.
Gruss Michael


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Mai 2014)

Meine Jungs hatten mit 5 auch Probleme die Sram-Drehgriffe zu bedienen, insbesondere als diese noch neu waren (man merkt auch als Erwachsener, dass man beherzt zugreiffen muss, das bekommen Kinder anfangs nicht hin). Umbau auf Shimano-Grippshift soll gemäss meinem Mechaniker etwas bringen, aber das Problem wird damit auch nur etwas entschärft und nicht komplett gelöst (bleibt wie die anderen schon angemerkt haben ein Problem der Komponenten und der Züge welche einfach nicht ganz so toll funktionieren). Trigger könnte gehen - aber da muss man wohl auch schon wieder zu richtig guten Teilen greiffen, fraglich ob man für die Schalter schon so viel zahlen will (Komplettumbau auf SLX/ST ist dann doch nicht ganz günstig) und mit Billigkomponenten ist man wieder genau gelich weit wie mit den Drehgriffen weil die Kraftg im Daumen fehlt um diese zu betätigen. Meine Jungs mussten da durch und sich an die Drehgriffe gewöhnen - und haben inzwischen (mit 6.5 Jahren) die Schaltung voll im Griff. Das Problem liegt jetzt nicht mehr an der Schaltung sondern an fehlenden Gängen bim Uphill (7 Gänge sind deutlich zu wenig, 8 geht gerade so - nächstes Bike muss 10 haben oder vorne 2-fach) - auch wären noch breitere Reifen hinten (oder funktionierende Federung) nötig um den Gripp beim Uphill auch bei unebenem Untergrund auf den Boden zu bekommen. Aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Meine Jungs hatten mit 5 auch Probleme die Sram-Drehgriffe zu bedienen, insbesondere als diese noch neu waren (man merkt auch als Erwachsener, dass man beherzt zugreiffen muss, das bekommen Kinder anfangs nicht hin). Umbau auf Shimano-Grippshift soll gemäss meinem Mechaniker etwas bringen, aber das Problem wird damit auch nur etwas entschärft und nicht komplett gelöst (bleibt wie die anderen schon angemerkt haben ein Problem der Komponenten und der Züge welche einfach nicht ganz so toll funktionieren). Trigger könnte gehen - aber da muss man wohl auch schon wieder zu richtig guten Teilen greiffen, fraglich ob man für die Schalter schon so viel zahlen will (Komplettumbau auf SLX/ST ist dann doch nicht ganz günstig) und mit Billigkomponenten ist man wieder genau gelich weit wie mit den Drehgriffen weil die Kraftg im Daumen fehlt um diese zu betätigen. Meine Jungs mussten da durch und sich an die Drehgriffe gewöhnen - und haben inzwischen (mit 6.5 Jahren) die Schaltung voll im Griff. Das Problem liegt jetzt nicht mehr an der Schaltung sondern an fehlenden Gängen bim Uphill (7 Gänge sind deutlich zu wenig, 8 geht gerade so - nächstes Bike muss 10 haben oder vorne 2-fach) - auch wären noch breitere Reifen hinten (oder funktionierende Federung) nötig um den Gripp beim Uphill auch bei unebenem Untergrund auf den Boden zu bekommen. Aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema


Ich sehe bei Triggern noch das Problem des möglicherweise zu kurzen Daumens, um den Hebel richtig zu bedienen. Das ist sicher modellabhängig...
(sowohl der Trigger, als auch das verwendete Kind )

NoSaint_CH: Welche Übersetzung hast Du verbaut? Meiner fährt 1x8, 34 zu 12-34. Gefühlt kommt er mit seinem 24"er senkrecht die Wand hoch...
Die vielen Zwischenstufen von 10- oder 11-fach braucht er nicht, das verlangsamt m.E. nur unnötig den Schaltvorgang.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Mai 2014)

Meine Jungs fahren Islabikes (bis auf Reifen in Werkszustand). Beim Beinn 20 small ist 1x7 verbaut (32 x 12-32) , beim Beinn 24 1x8 (32 x 11-34) - Angaben gemäss Homepage, hab das nie kontrolliert. Wenn's steil wird (ich hab da die Gabelabsenkung drin und fahre auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt, hinten grösstes oder zweitgrösstes Ritzel, also richtig steil) dann kommen die mit Ihren Bikes nicht mehr hoch, selbst wenn es kraftmässig reichen würde (wie erwähnt: im Extremfall dreht trotz guter Körperhaltung das Hinterrad durch). Auch klar: das sind paar Meter die es so hochgeht - ich halt das auch nicht länger als paar Minuten durch.


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

aaah, ok. Das klingt nach 'richtig steil'...


Kein Wunder, dass da die Kids nicht mitkommen. Gabelabsenkung und gute Fahrtechnik kommen ja noch dazu und außerdem ist Deine Über-, bzw Untersetzung mit klein-groß ja auch noch ne ganz andere Hausnummer...
Vielleicht macht bei solchen Strecken ein zweites KB wirklich Sinn, quasi für den Notfall.
Allerdings schränkt der Umwerfer und die möglicherweise veränderte Kettenlinie die Nutzbarkeit der Ritzel schon auch ein. Das finde ich bei 'vorne 1fach' ja gerade so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Mai 2014)

Drum eben: 1x10  oder dann mindestens 9x  (hab mich noch nicht definitiv entschieden, aber es könnte das Kania Twenty Four werden- nur passt der Kleine im Moment noch nicht aufs "Large" und für den Grossen warte ich noch immer auf die Angaben zu den neuen Pyro). Bei Kania müsste sich dann auch 2x vorne problemlos realisieren lassen, dann liegen auch längere Uphills drin. Bei Propain wurde mir das neue Yuma EX nahegelegt, daber ich finde das zu schwer als Tourenbike (mal abgesehen von der Übersetzung) und der Preis ist für ein Kinderbike auch schwer zu verdauen. Aber - meinem Jungen würde so was gefallen, zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es wieder ohne Bahnuntersützung hoch geht  (bleibt halt ein Geschoss welches lieber runterfahren will - da macht das wohl auch so richtig Spass). Ach so: alle erwähnten Bikes müssten IMHO Trigger haben - somit dürfte sich dann die Frage nach Umbau erledigt haben (aber: bis dann sind sie halt auch schon fast 8 bzw. 10-jährig, das kann man nicht mehr mit einem 5-jährigen vergleichen).


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

hab gerade mal nach 10fach Kassetten geschaut, weil das bislang außerhalb meines Horizonts lag. Die gehen doch auch 'nur' bis 36 hoch, oder..?
Bei nem Neuaufbau ist das natürlich ok, aber für 2 Zähne mehr wäre mir der Umbau-Aufwand zu hoch: Trigger, Kette, Kassette und bei uns auch noch das Schaltwerk...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (27. Mai 2014)

Bin nicht der richtige was Umbau angeht (ich bin nur User ), aber als ich mal kurz geschaut habe was da an Umbau nötig wäre um meine SLX (3x9) auf 2x10 bzw. 3x10 umzubauen, hatte sich die Sache schnell erledigt. Da muss alles neu, schon nur weil die 10fach Kette schmaler ist und deshalb gar nichts mehr funktioniert was mit 9-fach geht. Und wenn's besser (was immer man auch darunter verstehen mag, bei mir wäre das XT statt SLX) werden soll, dann wird das richtig teuer - so teuer, dass sich das bei einem Kinderbike nie lohnen wird. Wobei: was ist der Spass ein Top-Bike zu haben schon wert, gibt ja auch Leute welche den Gegenwert eines Kleinwagens ins Bike investieren und dabei noch ruhig schlafen können.

Wie erwähnt: günstigste Version ist Durchbeissen, abends halt mal bisschen Krafttraining und viel schalten, denn mit etwas Verschleiss können die Drehgriffe auch einfacher bedient werden (beim 20er mussten wir den Drehgriff austauschen lassen da der nicht mehr einrastete und jetzt hat der Kleine so viel Kraft in den Händen, dass er problemlos auch den Griff im Neuzustand schalten kann).

Da später in der Regel Trigger gefahren werden, könnte man natürlich umbauen "fürs Training". Aber eben: was für Kinderhände passendes (Grösse, Abstände) zu finden was auch noch bezahlbar ist, dürfte ein anderes Thema werden - vielleicht hilft es ja schon wirklich hochwertige Züge zu verlegen welche weniger Wiederstand bieten


----------



## Shortybiker (27. Mai 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Okay, da würde ich raten, das Schaltwerk gegen etwas wertigeres zu tauschen.
> 
> Wenn du doch selber schrauben möchtest, würde ich zu diesen Teilen greifen.
> Deore Schaltwerk invers
> ...



Ist das genannte Invers Schaltwerk auf für 6-fach nutzbar?


----------



## Shortybiker (27. Mai 2014)

Und noch ne Frage: Welches Werkezug brauche für diesen Feilauf?
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10077


----------



## Jobike (27. Mai 2014)

Shortybiker schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: Welches Werkezug brauche für diesen Feilauf?
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10077



Ich würde meinen dieses.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9243

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/BMX/Ritzel/Dicta-Freilauf-Ritzel-verchromt.html

Hat aber mein Händler für mich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

betreffend Umbau Gripshift zu Schalter 1x7 bis 1x10

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-200-schaltung-umbauen.702369/page-2#post-12007126


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> ...'nur' bis 36 hoch...



Leonardi General Lee hilft aus.


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2014)

Shortybiker schrieb:


> Ist das genannte Invers Schaltwerk auf für 6-fach nutzbar?



Ja! wichtig ist das Zugverhältnis. 
Sram immer 1:1
Shimpanso alt 1:2
Shimpanso neu (Dynasys) 1:1
und Campagnollo hat 1:irgend was anderes...

Wie weit das Schaltwerk in einem Schaltweg bewegt wird, steuert ja der Schalthebel. Je mehr Gänge, desto kleiner die notwendige Bewegung am Schaltwerk...


----------

